# Most competitive fantasy army?



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Title says it all to be honest, in a tabletop game perspective which army is the strongest at the 1500 Mark?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

There isn't one. Its that simple. In fantasy the armies are far better balenced then in 40k, and as such, with the right tactics, any army can be competative.

Some armies are more broken then others, and have more cheese characters (Teclis of the high Elves to name one), or suffer more against certain circumstances (Ogre's against magic, particularly pit of shades and purple sun)... But there is no one army that you can say 'If you play this, you will win'.

Some people slag off Ogres as being one of the least competative, yet I've beaten high elves, skaven, dark elves and lizardmen with them. Hell, even Tomb Kings, which is the army in most dire need of an update can kick some major ass with its poisoned archers and scorpians.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

It's an interesting question, because at the 1500 point range, it's nowhere as easy to bring the game breaking characters/lords that currently dominate the high point levels (2000-3000). Lizardmen, High Elves, and Vampire Counts all suffer a bit because of this.

With magic 'powering down' a bit, the focus becomes more on infantry and shooting.

Hmm...well it's not the Brets (they only work well at high point levels). Neither is it Wood Elves, Tomb Kings, or Beastmen (not very effective at any point level right now). It's too early to tell for Orcs and Goblins (new army book isn't out yet). Chaos Warriors just can't field the number of bodies they need (except marauders, but you can't rely on them alone). Likewise for Daemons and Ogres (just not enough models on the board).

So what's that leave us with? 

Empire
Dwarves
Dark Elves
Skaven

In my opinion, these are the strongest armies at 1500 points. If I had to pick an absolute top army...it's probably Dwarves, but it's close. Dwarves just seem to have the most well rounded army at lower point levels.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I find Vampire Counts strong at 1600pts. That's down to being able to buy a strong caster and your summoning not getting any better now matter how high you go. Doesn't really matter what value you play your summoning effectiveness is roughly the same but you're summoning proportionally more points worth of troops every turn in a lower value game.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I find Vampire Counts strong at 1600pts. That's down to being able to buy a strong caster and your summoning not getting any better now matter how high you go. Doesn't really matter what value you play your summoning effectiveness is roughly the same but you're summoning proportionally more points worth of troops every turn in a lower value game.


I can see that. Magic spam would be gone, but you could indeed have a nice horde-summoning Vampire army at lower point levels. 

Basically, from what I can see, at lower point levels the advantage shifts away from magic and nearly invincible elite units, and moves to shooting and large blocks of infantry, which are both more easily doable at lower point levels.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

In 1500 points the best armies are:
*-Skaven*(Having lots of bodies. Big range support from weapon teams and perhaps the a-bomb)
*-Daemons*(Flamers are a pain to deal with, and every troop having a 5+ward save is annoying as hell. A horde of plaguebearers with a herald in that makes everything in BtB strike last...well you get my point )
*-Vampire counts*(Perhaps they can't spam summon at this point rate but they should summon enough. Ghouls remain a though unit fo ther points and so do Grave guard. Especially with that Vanhell's dance macaber spell. Ethereals also are an annoying thing to deal with in 1500 points)
*-Empire*(With warrior priests and arch lectors they can build a heavy magic defence. A steam tank in this point rate is as cheese as it gets, if combined with hemagic defenceto stop those spells that could destroy it there's almost no stopping it.)


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

the problem with VC's though is that they're totally situational... against certain builds, they'll run over the opposition. (ie: bring ethereals against empire and you pretty much win...)
or else they're terrible and will just fall flat against other builds. (anything casting purple sun just destroys every VC unit!)

VC's are simply reduced to a small handful of 3-4 cookie-cutter builds at most and that's about it. for this reason; over-priced & terrible core, fear-nerf, magic dependance & utter lack of choice outside of character builds, i'd say VC's are the worst at 1500pts, and at any other point level for that matter...

IMHO, it's not so much a question of 'how easy' is it to win with 'X' army that makes an army 'the best'. rather it's how flexable and customisable is an army? am i going to see different, yet equally epic builds from this army, or is this army's power level based solely on a single list? (at which point, playing against such an army becomes boring after the 3rd time, since the game will always follow a movie-like script...)

cheers!


----------

